# Parc Verger



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey its criminal that this place is empty.
It is without doubt the best situated and equipt site I have been on in
in 30 years of motorhoming the guy is a charming English bloke . Please see my blog! and pictures 
https://cidf620d12fda1b1847.skydrive.live.com/browse.aspx/photos/Parc Verger
Barry


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Bessie

Been there, seen it, got the T-shirt.
Couldn't agree with you more.
A great site and Bob & Di are excellent hosts.


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

This campsite is in the MHF campsite database, so for more information see here:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=1898

Why don't you add a review?


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*C'est La vie!*

Hi
Back at Parc Verger!
Not a cloud in the sky!
Tucked away in aquiet corner!
Bliss
Barry


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Ditto*

Same place ! Great!
Barry


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Can he move to Lincolnshire?   


Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Cheap*

Hello,
Thanks I was just looking for that a couple of months ago. Ended up elsewhere.

A dream of mine to set up something like that in France.

TM


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Relief*

Well if you need a relief warden who speaks fluent French lol,,,,,,,,,


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Doh*

Lookback explain pls


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've spoken to a few who have been there and their reactions were very positive as long as you avoid parking next to a couple in the corner who apparently are long term stayers and spend most of the day and night screaming at each other. 

A MHF member perhaps? :lol:


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*gone*

Hi
I think you'll find that said cpl are gone. They were waiting to move into a house. All peace and quiet I assure you.
Ps Bob and Di now have a mobile home for rent at 210 euros, had a look round very nice in a lovely spot. You can get return flights from Uk at £35 and my wife got the train out to meet me £59!
We are even discussing the idea of coming back here after a week already booked in the Dordogne!
Barry


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

[align=justify]What I was saying Bessie 560 is that I would love to go to dream campsite somewhere in Lincolnshire where I can go without having to go to France.

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: gone*



Bessie560 said:


> Hi
> I think you'll find that said cpl are gone. They were waiting to move into a house. All peace and quiet I assure you.
> Ps Bob and Di now have a mobile home for rent at 210 euros, had a look round very nice in a lovely spot. You can get return flights from Uk at £35 and my wife got the train out to meet me £59!
> We are even discussing the idea of coming back here after a week already booked in the Dordogne!
> Barry


Train where from for £59?


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

we were there in may 2009, very nice couple, done a lot of hard work to get it just right.
they were hoping to develope the field behind as an extension mainly for caravans, due to the slope.
the cottage at the entrance sells fresh eggs and there are deliveries by local shops of fruit and bread.
It is a little below Limoges.

cabby


----------



## quartet (Jul 9, 2006)

*Train*

Believe it or not
Train was from Durham!
Barry


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Just checked your Review Bessie

You've obviously got a good memory- I see you were there 20yrs ago! :wink: :lol:


----------



## MicknPat (Jul 18, 2005)

Both we and our RVing friends intend to visit Parc Verger on our return from Spain next year

Mick


----------

